# DVD player and which disk?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Theoredical, of course, and you have to consider who you are giving the player to.

You are giving a DVD player to _blank_, along with a stereo RF modulator if their TV doesn't have A/V inputs as a Christmas. To really show off the player, you will also give the title _blank_?

*RESTRICTION:* It must be a single DVD title that is currently in print or will be issued by Christmas. _Indiana Jones_ and _Godfather_, even though they are three films, will be considered one title. _Toy Story: The Ultimate Toy Box[/url] and Terminator 2: Ultimate Edition are out of print titles and do not qualify._


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

If you use an RF modulator, it makes no difference. The picture and sound will suck regardless 

Otherwise, go with the Daredevil widescreen 2 disc set. Awesome clean picture, fantastic sound and worthwhile extras make it tough to beat.

And the movie itself ain't half bad, either


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The Lion King PE, Finding Nemo, Monster's Inc., The Matrix, 24 Season 2 ) ), T2 Extreme Edition...

I agree, though - through an RF modulator, it really won't make much difference.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The point isn't about the RF modulator. With DVD players now around $70, it would make a great gift to some people. However, since some have only RF input, they will need a modulator.

But, which movies would you give to each person. Some of the choices above are good, but who would you give each title to?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Why even mention the RF if its not important ? ANY DVD will look much better than VHS  

Like I said, RF will make a just-OK DVD look the same as a Superbit, in which case the content itself is the only concern. I mean, why waste money on the remastered, anamorphic 2-disc set of TOMBSTONE (which I recommend) when the original non-anamorphic single disc version will look just as good on an RF hookup ?

And who are you buying for - kids ? seniors ? men ? women ? friends ? family ? Martians ? Do they understand why widescreen is important, or do the "black bars" piss them off ? A little more info would go a long way here ...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Looks like I picked the wrong week to.... awww, what the hell.... !pepsi!

The RF modulator isn't important. It's just there to eliminate the posts about so-and-so's TV doesn't have any A/V inputs.

And, no, I'm not looking for advice. Come on now, a guy who has a collection of about 580 titles has a feeling of what to give to particular people.

While _Lord Of The Rings_, _Indiana Jones_, and _Terminator 2_ would appeal to a certain segment of the movie watching population, there are always going to be exceptions. Big anime fan? _Spirited Away_ or _Akira_. Court Drama? _12 Angry Men_.

So, I'm looking for something like "My mother is a big fan of old movies, so probably _Gone With The Wind_. My sister loves musicals, so I'll get her _Singin' In The Rain_." That sort of thing just to get responses.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Why not just get a giftcard to best buy


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"You are giving a DVD player to blank, along with a stereo RF modulator if their TV doesn't have A/V inputs as a Christmas. To really show off the player, you will also give the title blank"_

If your anonymous "_blank_" doesn't have a TV with a/v inputs, it probably doesn't matter which DVD you give. It would make more sense to give a VCR if he/she don't already have one, and VHS movies are usually cheaper. But since you asked us, it would have made sense for you to identify who the recipient of your generosity will be. If you will answer the following questions we will be better able to point you to the ideal movie.

Is "_blank_"...

- male or female?
- age?
- marital status?
- relationship to you?
- gay or straight?
- republican or democrat?
- liberal or conservative?
- dine-in or eat-out?
- lifestyle?
- known interests?
- education?

If "_blank_" happens to be a mature (older) person or a senior citizen, perhaps a nice Travelogue would be appreciated more than the latest 'WWE Smackdown Raw Death Rattle' or 'Girls Gone Nuts @ Wally World' tape.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Looks like my thread idea backfired on me. :shrug:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sorry Mark...I have a hard time pigeonholing most of the people that I know as to what they like, because they like a lot of different things.

Maybe a way to reword your question would be to ask for recommendations per genre of film, as opposed to recommendations for particular people based on what they like? Would that give you the results you're looking for?


----------

